# Blood Creek Drain, Stoke-on-Trent - April 2009



## mortaldecay (Apr 14, 2009)

Originally found by LittleMike, this CSO is quite featureless and reminds me a lot of Bunker. 

After 30 minutes of walking down a large, 10ft pipe, you can start to see where the pipe has started to erode at the bottom. After this, the flow really picks up here and is quite noisy. The noise comes from a set of pipes dumping water into this drain, creating a nice set of waterfalls. 

I carried on past this section and to my disbelief, I ended up in Bunker Drain  Horrible, featureless RCP. I was very tempted to sack it off but decided to carry on. I eventually ended up at the overflow chamber, but it wasn't worth photographing, so I decided to head back and take some shots on the way out.

Photos....











Damaged pipe










Drain surfing....great fun 





Bunker Drain.....


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 14, 2009)

It looks awesome on these pictures! The first one is my favouite, very menacing and futuristic!
Edit: What were you surfing with? That looks hilarious fun, I want to try it too!


----------



## mortaldecay (Apr 14, 2009)

Just my waders, but as I was stood on a slope, the force of the water pushed you down it!


----------



## LittleMike (Apr 14, 2009)

Been busy man! Real nice shots again 

I remember actually spooging in my pants when I first saw that outfall. Found the inside a bit disappointing in comparison. Think I actually like it more and more as I've done more drains though, CMP is so rare here I can count the number of CMP drains on one hand!


----------



## mortaldecay (Apr 14, 2009)

LittleMike said:


> Been busy man! Real nice shots again
> 
> I remember actually spooging in my pants when I first saw that outfall. Found the inside a bit disappointing in comparison. Think I actually like it more and more as I've done more drains though, CMP is so rare here I can count the number of CMP drains on one hand!



The CMP makes great shots!! Next on my list, maneater


----------



## LittleMike (Apr 14, 2009)

mortaldecay said:


> The CMP makes great shots!! Next on my list, maneater



If you really hate RCP then don't hold your breath, but at does have the best acoustics of any drain I've been in. If you humm at just the right pitch then you can get it to reverberate for 30+ seconds! Wicked fun


----------



## mortaldecay (Apr 15, 2009)

LittleMike said:


> If you really hate RCP then don't hold your breath, but at does have the best acoustics of any drain I've been in. If you humm at just the right pitch then you can get it to reverberate for 30+ seconds! Wicked fun



That sounds like great fun


----------



## ashless (Apr 15, 2009)

Someone said to me recently that the best bit in Stoke was the road that goes straight through it.....but your drain photos maybe the new contenders! Nice one guys


----------



## mortaldecay (Apr 16, 2009)

ashless said:


> Someone said to me recently that the best bit in Stoke was the road that goes straight through it.....but your drain photos maybe the new contenders! Nice one guys



Cheers mate.


----------

